# How much would you pay for a driver?



## JohnnyDee (Apr 7, 2017)

The price of drivers seems to becoming nothing short of ludicrous once more, what with Â£400 plus now not uncommon.

Call me a sceptic but also mindful of my own abilities and shortcomings, the nonsense improvements being claimed by manufacturers that club players can expect to gain is just plain silly.

I could be tempted to buy a Callaway Epic but not for another 6 months when it's been discounted to Â£179.00 because the new MegaEpic has been launched - a mere snip at Â£550.00.

Good to see that sales of snake oil to the gullible continue to thrive.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 7, 2017)

1 billion dollars


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			The price of drivers seems to becoming nothing short of ludicrous once more, what with Â£400 plus now not uncommon.

Call me a sceptic but also mindful of my own abilities and shortcomings, the nonsense improvements being claimed by manufacturers that club players can expect to gain is just plain silly.

I could be tempted to buy a Callaway Epic but not for another 6 months when it's been discounted to Â£179.00 because the new MegaEpic has been launched - a mere snip at Â£550.00.

Good to see that sales of snake oil to the gullible continue to thrive.
		
Click to expand...

Nice to see a good condescending post every now and then,
Should we all drive Dacia's and shop in Lidl's?
If someone wants to spend their money on a new Driver then why not? Are you suggesting we all sell our gear and get down to Sports Direct and kit ourselves out in Dunlop gear?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 7, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Are you suggesting we all sell our gear and get down to Sports Direct and kit ourselves out in Dunlop gear?
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## mat100p (Apr 7, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			No.
		
Click to expand...

I agree better to wait -12 months getb1 year old model around half price.
I just bought m2 driver Â£142 of eBay.


----------



## snell (Apr 7, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			The price of drivers seems to becoming nothing short of ludicrous once more, what with Â£400 plus now not uncommon.

Call me a sceptic but also mindful of my own abilities and shortcomings, the nonsense improvements being claimed by manufacturers that club players can expect to gain is just plain silly.

I could be tempted to buy a Callaway Epic but not for another 6 months when it's been discounted to Â£179.00 because the new MegaEpic has been launched - a mere snip at Â£550.00.

Good to see that sales of snake oil to the gullible continue to thrive.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried the epic driver?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Nice to see a good condescending post every now and then,
Should we all drive Dacia's and shop in Lidl's?
If someone wants to spend their money on a new Driver then why not? Are you suggesting we all sell our gear and get down to Sports Direct and kit ourselves out in Dunlop gear?
		
Click to expand...

What a truly stupid post.
Drive Darcias & buy Dunlop gear. 
Paul I suggest you read the op again because you've had a complete mare here &#128547;


----------



## Crawley1981 (Apr 7, 2017)

Three years ago i thought Â£250 for an x-hot 2 driver that included a free hybrid was still expensive, however after hitting the epic demo at the golf club i bought one the same day as i knew after one round it would be in the bag to stay. I had 2004 irons in my bag until last year so not one to usually spend so much. Still have my 2004 putter in the bag also. I do play 120 rounds + per year so not like it sits in the garage. 

Remember its brexit and the crap dollar rate to blame we're meant to believe and not the manufacturers getting even more greedy.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 7, 2017)

snell said:



			Have you tried the epic driver?
		
Click to expand...

No. 

Do you think it might transform my game in terms of accuracy and length?

I'd love to think it might but honestly doubt it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2017)

snell said:



			Have you tried the epic driver?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't,but I know it's not much better than the driver it replaced. 
Same with the M1/M2


----------



## Val (Apr 7, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			No. 

Do you think it might transform my game in terms of accuracy and length?

I'd love to think it might but honestly doubt it.
		
Click to expand...

The driver may give you yards but it won't fix a bad swing where accuracy is concerned


----------



## drdel (Apr 7, 2017)

Ah,  bugger it sometimes its fun to have a new toy - paid Â£300+: daft but it's my hobby, not a cost saving exercise.


----------



## Dasit (Apr 7, 2017)

See plenty of crap golfers spending lots of money on new drivers and other gear...they usually don't get better. 

A fool and their money...


----------



## TomTom (Apr 7, 2017)

mat100p said:



			I agree better to wait -12 months getb1 year old model around half price.
I just bought m2 driver Â£142 of eBay.
		
Click to expand...

Old or new?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			What a truly stupid post.
Drive Darcias & buy Dunlop gear. 
Paul I suggest you read the op again because you've had a complete mare here &#128547;
		
Click to expand...

That's your opinion and you're welcome to it, but I find statements like:
"Good to see that sales of snake oil to the gullible continue to thrive" as insulting, we have freedom of choice, nobody is forced to buy anything


----------



## snell (Apr 7, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			I haven't,but I know it's not much better than the driver it replaced. 
Same with the M1/M2
		
Click to expand...

How do you know?


----------



## snell (Apr 7, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			No. 

Do you think it might transform my game in terms of accuracy and length?

I'd love to think it might but honestly doubt it.
		
Click to expand...

I've no idea as I've never tried....but I do know I wouldn't start a thread dismissing it if I hadn't tried it.


----------



## TomTom (Apr 7, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			I haven't,but I know it's not much better than the driver it replaced. 
Same with the M1/M2
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant insight here - just no idea!!!


----------



## BrianM (Apr 7, 2017)

If I knew a brand new driver was going to transform my game, I'd probably buy it without a second thought.
Each to their own though......


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 7, 2017)

snell said:



			I've no idea as I've never tried....but I do know I wouldn't start a thread dismissing it if I hadn't tried it.
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find the thread is about the cost of the latest drivers. I mention the Epic only as an example of the pricing really.

The Epic might be amazing but I think the claims made for it are rather fanciful when applied to the average club player, and as that's who the manufacturers hope to shift it to in volumes then I'll retain my scepticism.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2017)

snell said:



			How do you know?
		
Click to expand...

Seriously?? Are you really that gullible? 
We should all be hitting it 500yrd splitting the fairway now &#128563;


----------



## snell (Apr 7, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Seriously?? Are you really that gullible? 
We should all be hitting it 500yrd splitting the fairway now &#128563;
		
Click to expand...

I'm not gullible no...but I wouldn't dismiss something without trying as I'm also not that stupid.


----------



## hovis (Apr 7, 2017)

people seem to think if it costs a fortune it must be good. 
i saw a high handicaper at the range the other day with his epic.  he must have roofed it about 10 times and the rest where going about 180 max.  i then heard the same idiot telling his mate that he loved the shaft because it doesn't kick too much!!!!!


----------



## snell (Apr 7, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			I think you'll find the thread is about the cost of the latest drivers. I mention the Epic only as an example of the pricing really.

The Epic might be amazing but I think the claims made for it are rather fanciful when applied to the average club player, and as that's who the manufacturers hope to shift it to in volumes then I'll retain my scepticism.
		
Click to expand...

If people have the money and want to spend it then let them do so.

I love buying golf clubs. I know I don't always gain x plus yards from it....but I just love the feeling of new clubs.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			That's your opinion and you're welcome to it, but I find statements like:
"Good to see that sales of snake oil to the gullible continue to thrive" as insulting, we have freedom of choice, nobody is forced to buy anything
		
Click to expand...

No one as said theyre forced to buy anything,he was saying that gullible people are paying silly money for clubs that won't really improve their game,compared to the previous model.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2017)

snell said:



			I'm not gullible no...but I wouldn't dismiss something without trying as I'm also not that stupid.
		
Click to expand...

You should try it,maybe it could transform your game.


----------



## snell (Apr 7, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			You should try it,maybe it could transform your game.
		
Click to expand...

My games fine were it is with my new M2 thanks :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2017)

hovis said:



			people seem to think if it costs a fortune it must be good. 
i saw a high handicaper at the range the other day with his epic.  he must have roofed it about 10 times and the rest where going about 180 max.  i then heard the same idiot telling his mate that he loved the shaft because it doesn't kick too much!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately people thinking that way isn't restricted to just golf.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2017)

snell said:



			If people have the money and want to spend it then let them do so.

I love buying golf clubs. I know I don't always gain x plus yards from it....but I just love the feeling of new clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.
We all love new clubs,but anyone that buys new clubs (within reason) and expects much improvement is deluded.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2017)

snell said:



			My games fine were it is with my new M2 thanks :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If you played the previous M2 your handicap would be exactly the same &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## snell (Apr 7, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			If you played the previous M2 your handicap would be exactly the same &#128077;&#127995;
		
Click to expand...

Haha It is the previous one I was just joking

Imagine if I got the new one tho


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			No one as said theyre forced to buy anything,he was saying that gullible people are paying silly money for clubs that won't really improve their game,compared to the previous model.
		
Click to expand...

I know, so I'm asking if we should feel that way about everything we purchase, isn't all marketing and advertising aimed at the same result, regardless of product?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 7, 2017)

Back in the day a good friend of mine spent Â£499 on the very first ERC driver. According to the blurb there was nothing this club could not do. He bought into the dream. He left the Pro Shop believing he'd bought the secret of golf. 

He was completely disheartened when the following week we, his regular PPs, outdrove him easily with our Burners and Firesoles. He was a 20 handicapper and we were 10, 12,14.

it was at that point I made a mental note to be wary of the claims of equipment manufacturers.

As club players certain gear changes may afford us minuscule improvements, however they will not give us more significant diving distances or consistently improved accuracy. Those very desirable improvements will only come through practice and lessons.


----------



## mat100p (Apr 7, 2017)

TomTom said:



			Old or new?
		
Click to expand...

Old as in 2016 model not the new 2017 
Then yes 2016 but imacutate condition. 
EBay bargin.


----------



## mat100p (Apr 7, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Back in the day a good friend of mine spent Â£499 on the very first ERC driver. According to the blurb there was nothing this club could not do. He bought into the dream. He left the Pro Shop believing he'd bought the secret of golf. 

He was completely disheartened when the following week we, his regular PPs, outdrove him easily with our Burners and Firesoles. He was a 20 handicapper and we were 10, 12,14.

it was at that point I made a mental note to be wary of the claims of equipment manufacturers.

As club players certain gear changes may afford us minuscule improvements, however they will not give us more diving distance and improved accuracy. Those very desirable improvements wI'll only come through practice and lessons.
		
Click to expand...

My regular playing still plays erc driver long as or longer than any current driver.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I know, so I'm asking if we should feel that way about everything we purchase, isn't all marketing and advertising aimed at the same result, regardless of product?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Paul I thought you was suggesting that we all go out and buy cheap lesser products like Darcia & Dunlop,as appose to Callaway & BMW's previous models.


----------



## hovis (Apr 7, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			it was at that point I made a mental note to be wary of the claims of equipment manufacturers..
		
Click to expand...

i had a titleist fitting and the guy said your carry is 265 with the new 917.  i said "how is that so when not one ball has carried the 250 sign? â€œ   he said it sas because we're using range balls.  he didn't realise we was using practice balls


----------



## SugarPenguin (Apr 7, 2017)

Bought the Epic 
Is it worth Â£400 - probably not
Do I regret it - not a chance in hell. It's brilliant.


----------



## snell (Apr 7, 2017)

SugarPenguin said:



			Bought the Epic 
Is it worth Â£400 - probably not
Do I regret it - not a chance in hell. It's brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I like to hear
Who doesn't like new gear!??!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sorry Paul I thought you was suggesting that we all go out and buy cheap lesser products like Darcia & Dunlop,as appose to Callaway & BMW's previous models.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## mat100p (Apr 7, 2017)

SugarPenguin said:



			Bought the Epic 
Is it worth Â£400 - probably not
Do I regret it - not a chance in hell. It's brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Where's the like button.


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Apr 8, 2017)

Really no need to pay more than $100 American for a Driver these days. My Very Good Condition 15 Degree Aeroburner R Flex cost $69.99 plus shipping with a coupon at globalgolf.com


----------



## 3565 (Apr 8, 2017)

Tried the Mizuno JPX 900 driver other week with a regular Fujikura Six shaft and boomed it. The ball flight was higher then I normally get, but a quick weight shift and it came down. It had a great feel and sound off of it, I'm tempted and it's the only OEM I would go back to, and it's not silly EPIC price either.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2017)

I have an Epic
And i love it
Got it through the AG double trade in deal
Would i have paid Â£429 for it?
Probably not
Is it the best driver I've had?
Probably not - the original GBB was better for me at the time
Am i straighter with the Epic than other drivers..?
I'd say so - i can still carve it but it's less frequently so it's a win for me....
But i still wouldn't have paid full price for it - probably.


----------



## jusme (Apr 8, 2017)

No criticism from me with what people do with their money, however personally I would never buy a new model as I feel anything close to Â£400 or over it is crazy. Under Â£200 feels acceptable to me, but I'm looking closer to Â£100 than 2. That means I have to wait at least a year or 2 before getting my hands on the latest and greatest. By then the hype has gone and you get more balanced and dare I say more truthful reviews.


----------



## SteveJay (Apr 8, 2017)

Not convinced with some claims here that buying a new driver will not bring instant improvements. I agree that won't happen in all cases, but I bought the 2016 M1 after some extensive testing with my local pro shop.

Swapped that in for a Ping Rapture, which the pro maintained was still a very good driver.

My Game Golf stats show that I have gained 20 yards on my average drive, with my longest now 40 yards more than my previous best with the Ping.

Agree that changing every few months to the latest model won't bring massive improvements to the average golfer, but to make sweeping statements that the latest technology won't bring improvements is unwise.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 8, 2017)

I'd spend what I could afford to spend. I rarely buy new, being a tight, old northerner that remembers it being expensive to buy fish and chips for a shilling - 5p to you youngsters.

I usually either buy second hand from the likes of golfbidder, or last year's model. The AG double offer saw me get a whole load of new woods and hybrids, none of which I would have bought without the deal.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 8, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I'd spend what I could afford to spend. I rarely buy new, being a tight, old northerner that remembers it being expensive to buy fish and chips for a shilling - 5p to you youngsters.
		
Click to expand...

Did you still have a farthing in your pocket for't tram ride home lad?


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 8, 2017)

I tend to offset the cost (or justify it) by selling bits and bobs on eBay to minimise the cost of buying golf clubs. I work really hard, don't have many bad habits, I'm not out every weekend in the pub, so I don't feel guilty about buying clubs (and I do it relatively often  ). I know they ain't gonna fix my shonkey swing or sharpen up my short game, but I just like tinkering.....


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 8, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Did you still have a farthing in your pocket for't tram ride home lad? 

Click to expand...

It was a h'penny, and it was an electric trolley bus. Looked like a bus apart from it had the same electric pick up arm as a tram.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 8, 2017)

The improvement in drivers is incremental. A recent test, using an average player, showed that, on average, the Taylormade M1 hit the ball 14 yards further than the 10 year old R7. This implies that the improvement provided by each succeeding model is likely to be pretty small. It is therefore sensible, & something I have done in he past, to buy the previous model when it is discounted on the introduction of the latest. I broke this rule when I discovered that I could hit the M1 a lot further out of the heel than my SLDR. This was, I think, because the SLDR was a mistake. 

New drivers are priced so highly because there are enough people willing to pay that price & the manufacturers' main objective is to maximize profits. I spend a moderate amount on my golf but I bet it's less than a lot of people spend on beer, fags & condoms. As has been already said, nobody is taking the credit card out of your wallet & frogmarching you to American Golf.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			The improvement in drivers is incremental. A recent test, using an average player, showed that, on average, the Taylormade M1 hit the ball 14 yards further than the 10 year old R7. This implies that the improvement provided by each succeeding model is likely to be pretty small. It is therefore sensible, & something I have done in he past, to buy the previous model when it is discounted on the introduction of the latest. I broke this rule when I discovered that I could hit the M1 a lot further out of the heel than my SLDR. This was, I think, because the SLDR was a mistake. 

New drivers are priced so highly because there are enough people willing to pay that price & the manufacturers' main objective is to maximize profits. I spend a moderate amount on my golf but I bet it's less than a lot of people spend on beer, fags & condoms. As has been already said, nobody is taking the credit card out of your wallet & frogmarching you to American Golf.
		
Click to expand...

Condoms??&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			The price of drivers seems to becoming nothing short of ludicrous once more, what with Â£400 plus now not uncommon.

Call me a sceptic but also mindful of my own abilities and shortcomings, the nonsense improvements being claimed by manufacturers that club players can expect to gain is just plain silly.

I could be tempted to buy a Callaway Epic but not for another 6 months when it's been discounted to Â£179.00 because the new MegaEpic has been launched - a mere snip at Â£550.00.

Good to see that sales of snake oil to the gullible continue to thrive.
		
Click to expand...

january 2016 I bought an R15 for Â£175 using my christmas and bday money.. when the M2 came out and had been out a while I traded in the R15 for Â£100 and bought an M2 for Â£279 but only cost me Â£179 which I didnt think was too bad for the latest tech driver

couldnt justify spending more than Â£250 a club probs


----------



## Capella (Apr 8, 2017)

I normally go for a model that is a couple of years old when looking for clubs. I bought my Cobra Fly-Z for just over 100 â‚¬ (brand new, not even a demo club or anything) and I see absolutely nor reason to invest in another driver any time soon.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 8, 2017)

mat100p said:



			My regular playing still plays erc driver long as or longer than any current driver.
		
Click to expand...

which version as some are non conforming.To hotter face.


----------



## big_matt (Apr 8, 2017)

Id never pay new prices for a driver. Thats because the facts show that distance has been maxed out for a long time now. Forgiveness has too. Average driving distances on the pga tour are the same as they were 9 years ago.

I keep hearing the new drivers are better if you hit it right off the heel or the toe. Surely if you are regularly hitting it there though lessons are a better use of money than Â£450 on a stick that isnt any better than last years.

Ive just been on a trackman with my 910d2 and last years m2. Very little discernable difference, and the 910 cost 55 quid.

Having said all that, if you have the money to spend 450 notes for no gain then by all means spend it.


----------



## delc (Apr 8, 2017)

I have never paid more than Â£150 for a driver. I usually buy last year's model either new or secondhand. ðŸ˜€


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 8, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			j

couldnt justify spending more than Â£250 a club probs
		
Click to expand...

But you just did!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 8, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Condoms??&#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Well, yes. When I was a lad I could easily get through fifty quid's worth on a weekend.


----------



## Thexindi (Apr 8, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			1 billion dollars
		
Click to expand...


One billion dollars plus one


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Well, yes. When I was a lad I could easily get through fifty quid's worth on a weekend.
		
Click to expand...

25quid a pop were they..?&#128514;&#128514;&#128077;&#128514;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Well, yes. When I was a lad I could easily get through fifty quid's worth on a weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Water bombs?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 8, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Water bombs?
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			25quid a pop were they..?&#62978;&#62978;&#62541;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Right, that's it, I'm out. I didn't come here to be insulted!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2017)

How often does this come up - oh that's right when a new driver comes out. 

There are drivers priced from Â£150 all the way up to prob over Â£600 if custom fit with some exotic shaft. 

Not one single one of us is forced to buy anything - when new drivers come out I'll try them , if they give me improvements that are worth spending the money on then I'll buy the driver but every single one of us will all have our own limits on what we will spend - if someone wants to buy a new driver every year then away they go - no one should ever judge them because of it .

As for driver improvements - yes they do improve with each model , whether that be performance or aesthetics there will be some sort of improvement - mainly in forgiveness with some giving a bit of extra distance. 

The main reason I see for getting new drivers now is the shaft options that each manufacturer offer - up until recently the choices for most where just the shaft stiffness with the stock shaft - anything more than that used to cost a good deal amount of money , but now each main manufacturer offers a great deal more shafts as standard which for me will help when it comes to fitting and will be worth the cost and will give a good upgrade


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How often does this come up - oh that's right when a new driver comes out.
		
Click to expand...

And yet you still had to comment &#128563;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Right, that's it, I'm out. I didn't come here to be insulted!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ ok Romeo we believe you use to get through Â£50 worth on a wk end.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 8, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			ï˜‚ï˜‚ ok Romeo we believe you use to get through Â£50 worth on a wk end.
		
Click to expand...

Too late now, I'm proper upset.


----------



## drdel (Apr 8, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Well, yes. When I was a lad I could easily get through fifty quid's worth on a weekend.
		
Click to expand...

A recent University study revealed that the size of a modern man's equipment has increased by an inch. These are the results from a survey: I'm guessing there were a lot of Forum 'members' asked for their measurements !  Bit like Driver distances.


----------



## Capella (Apr 8, 2017)

drdel said:



			A recent University study revealed that the size of a modern man's equipment has increased by an inch. These are the results from a survey: I'm guessing there were a lot of Forum 'members' asked for their measurements !  Bit like Driver distances.
		
Click to expand...

Or it's climate change at work ...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2017)

Who'd have thought that the price of drivers could lead to talk of men's genitalia &#128514;


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			But you just did!
		
Click to expand...

did I? I paid Â£179 after trade in which isnt over 250


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 8, 2017)

When I worked for AG we used to laugh about this customers think they can buy a game etc but hey its your money...As for me no ive never spend a fortune on a new driver and never would,my mind was made up on that when I caddied on the European Seniors Tour and saw the old equipment they were using to great effect,you cant buy this game....


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 8, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			did I? I paid Â£179 after trade in which isnt over 250
		
Click to expand...

You bought a driver for Â£279 & sold one for Â£100. I'm an accountant, we're an extremely pedantic lot.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			You bought a driver for Â£279 & sold one for Â£100. I'm an accountant, we're an extremely pedantic lot.
		
Click to expand...

yeah well if over Â£250 wasnt charged to my account it doesnt count

for american golf yes it counts as a sale over Â£250

but my credit card receipt says Â£179 there for a paid Â£179


----------



## hovis (Apr 8, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			yeah well if over Â£250 wasnt charged to my account it doesnt count

for american golf yes it counts as a sale over Â£250

but my credit card receipt says Â£179 there for a paid Â£179
		
Click to expand...

so if you traded in your 2 year old BMW for 30k and Baught another one for 30.5k did the car only cost you Â£500?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 8, 2017)

hovis said:



			so if you traded in your 2 year old BMW for 30k and Baught another one for 30.5k did the car only cost you Â£500?
		
Click to expand...

Nice to see there's another accountant on the forum - or worse an actuary!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2017)

hovis said:



			so if you traded in your 2 year old BMW for 30k and Baught another one for 30.5k did the car only cost you Â£500?
		
Click to expand...

only cost you Â£500 more than you already have paid out though has it not?

i paid Â£354 for 2 drivers in total , id say thats reasonable 

Â£175 for the R15 (unless you want to count the pre price match price....) so Â£175 then Â£179 more to make it into an M2

its the same if I moved house

if I sell mine for 500k and move into a 600k house ive only increased my mortgage by 100k not by 600k..

can get pedantic all you want... fact is my credit card statement says Â£179 paid out for an M2


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 8, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			only cost you Â£500 more than you already have paid out though has it not?

i paid Â£354 for 2 drivers in total , id say thats reasonable 

Â£175 for the R15 (unless you want to count the pre price match price....) so Â£175 then Â£179 more to make it into an M2

its the same if I moved house

if I sell mine for 500k and move into a 600k house ive only increased my mortgage by 100k not by 600k..

can get pedantic all you want... fact is my credit card statement says Â£179 paid out for an M2
		
Click to expand...

It's not being pedantic.

And comparing a depreciating asset like a golf club to a house is foolhardy at best.

There is nothing wrong with buying your club, and if you're happy with the purchase then stash what matters. But, from what you've written above. The fact is, it cost you Â£354 for 1 driver, unless you've still got the R15* AND* M1.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 8, 2017)

I bought a driver. I dont give a stuff what it cost. I csn afford the cost, so im not bothered.

Now watches, we are talking. That is what i am more interested in.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 8, 2017)

Â£509


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 8, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Â£509  

Click to expand...

I bet at that price Gordon it just *can't* miss a fairway and always finds the green on drivable par 4s


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2017)

It's a consumer decision and to be honest up to degree, people will pay what is asked for a driver. There will be some that can afford Â£500 for a driver and will pay that, some that simply can't afford to pay that much and some that simply won't buy the latest model as soon as they are released and will wait for 6-12 months or simply decide the latest driver is no better than the last. While manufacturers can charge these prices and make a return after all the production/R&D costs they will


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 8, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			I bet at that price Gordon it just *can't* miss a fairway and always finds the green on drivable par 4s 

Click to expand...

I'm going to keep it in my bag for 5 years then sell it for Â£400  :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 8, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How often does this come up - oh that's right when a new driver comes out. 

There are drivers priced from Â£150 all the way up to prob over Â£600 if custom fit with some exotic shaft. 

Not one single one of us is forced to buy anything - when new drivers come out I'll try them , if they give me improvements that are worth spending the money on then I'll buy the driver but every single one of us will all have our own limits on what we will spend - if someone wants to buy a new driver every year then away they go - no one should ever judge them because of it .

As for driver improvements - yes they do improve with each model , whether that be performance or aesthetics there will be some sort of improvement - mainly in forgiveness with some giving a bit of extra distance. 

The main reason I see for getting new drivers now is the shaft options that each manufacturer offer - up until recently the choices for most where just the shaft stiffness with the stock shaft - anything more than that used to cost a good deal amount of money , but now each main manufacturer offers a great deal more shafts as standard which for me will help when it comes to fitting and will be worth the cost and will give a good upgrade
		
Click to expand...

New members to the forum might not have seen a thread on new drivers. Yes, thread topics are repeated, and sometimes raised by new forum members. There's nothing wrong with that, and maybe there's a few new points raised too.

I'd hate to think a new member was reluctant to post up for a fear of being criticised for bringing something up that's been raised before. Yes, there's a search function, but not everyone new to the forum is aware of it - I know I wasn't in my early days on the forum.


----------



## Crow (Apr 8, 2017)

Old School is the way to go.

There are so many truly great drivers out there from the 50s onwards, available Â£1 to Â£50, buy a load, switch em round, have fun hitting shots, don't worry about what others think.

I picked up a pair of Gradidge Bobby Locke persimmons the other day together with a full set of PEAKHI irons (2 to 10 with putter) and woods for Â£40, can't wait to get the  Bobby Lockes out on the course. (Unfortunately the PEAKHI set were with ladies shafts but they're the most beautiful clubs I've ever seen so I'll probably frame them and put them on the wall.)


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 8, 2017)

Crow said:



			Old School is the way to go.

There are so many truly great drivers out there from the 50s onwards, available Â£1 to Â£50, buy a load, switch em round, have fun hitting shots, don't worry about what others think.

I picked up a pair of Gradidge Bobby Locke persimmons the other day together with a full set of PEAKHI irons (2 to 10 with putter) and woods for Â£40, can't wait to get the  Bobby Lockes out on the course. (Unfortunately the PEAKHI set were with ladies shafts but they're the most beautiful clubs I've ever seen so I'll probably frame them and put them on the wall.)
		
Click to expand...



Oddly enough I just bought a sleeve of mint condition featheries on eBay last week, handmade by Sandy McHoots at St Andrews. 

We have a medal in the morning and just can't wait to unwrap one of those bad boys on the first and roll back the years. :thup::thup:


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 8, 2017)

Went to the range today, funny old game but everyone I saw trying new clubs were trying drivers.

I like the pro who runs the shop but i heard a good line off him today. 

_'You can see how far phones have come on in the last five years well think the same with drivers'_

:swing: 

Sold!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 8, 2017)

3565 said:



			Tried the Mizuno JPX 900 driver other week with a regular Fujikura Six shaft and boomed it. The ball flight was higher then I normally get, but a quick weight shift and it came down. It had a great feel and sound off of it, I'm tempted and it's the only OEM I would go back to, and it's not silly EPIC price either.
		
Click to expand...


I have tried the JPX900 too. I found the dispersion improved with not too much improvement in distance. I have not taken the plunge as I cannot justify the price to myself. I have since found that I am driving the ball more accurately than ever before.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 8, 2017)

Each to their own &#128512;&#128512;
As a new player to golf as I said earlier I'd pay a decent sum if I knew I'd get the results, the reality is it depends on the swing, mines very inconsistent &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Crow (Apr 8, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:





Oddly enough I just bought a sleeve of mint condition featheries on eBay last week, handmade by Sandy McHoots at St Andrews. 

We have a medal in the morning and just can't wait to unwrap one of those bad boys on the first and roll back the years. :thup::thup:
		
Click to expand...

Way to go Dee! 

(Be prepared for some loss of distance though, McHoots were the Dunlop of their day)


----------



## Crow (Apr 8, 2017)

Tasty huh?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2017)

Crow said:



View attachment 22412


Tasty huh?
		
Click to expand...

*Drools* Have you got them insured? I hope so. :mmm:


----------



## Snelly (Apr 9, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Nice to see a good condescending post every now and then,
Should we all drive Dacia's and shop in Lidl's?
If someone wants to spend their money on a new Driver then why not? Are you suggesting we all sell our gear and get down to Sports Direct and kit ourselves out in Dunlop gear?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think JD's post is particularly condescending and your reply perhaps suggests your answer to the question of how much to pay for a driver is rather a lot?  

My maximum would be under Â£150.   Nearer Â£100 I reckon.  My current driver, a Cobra Bio Cell, is the most expensive I have ever bought and it was about Â£115 I think.   A lovely club.

I agree with the sentiments of the OP, anyone paying sums approaching Â£400 for a driver must be very rich, a bit daft, deluded or gullible. All of which are fine of course.

Just wait until your driver of choice goes in the bargain bin and buy it then. Common sense really. All these new clubs really are the emperors new clothes.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 9, 2017)

Crow said:



			Old School is the way to go.

There are so many truly great drivers out there from the 50s onwards, available Â£1 to Â£50, buy a load, switch em round, have fun hitting shots, don't worry about what others think.

I picked up a pair of Gradidge Bobby Locke persimmons the other day together with a full set of PEAKHI irons (2 to 10 with putter) and woods for Â£40, can't wait to get the  Bobby Lockes out on the course. (Unfortunately the PEAKHI set were with ladies shafts but they're the most beautiful clubs I've ever seen so I'll probably frame them and put them on the wall.)
		
Click to expand...

Lovely! 

This reminds me of a persimmon Bobby Locke driver I had as a lad.  It was a 1 3/4 loft!  It was found in a barn by my Grandpa and he sent if off to be refurbished.    A beautiful club and I could hit it miles - really long.    I once bashed a wedge into my clubs after a bad shot and dinked the head and was upset for months. 

I think I swapped it for a Taylor Made metal burner and it was one of my worst ever golfing decisions.


----------



## Crow (Apr 9, 2017)

Snelly said:



			Lovely! 

This reminds me of a persimmon Bobby Locke driver I had as a lad.  It was a 1 3/4 loft!  It was found in a barn by my Grandpa and he sent if off to be refurbished.    A beautiful club and I could hit it miles - really long.    I once bashed a wedge into my clubs after a bad shot and dinked the head and was upset for months. 

I think I swapped it for a Taylor Made metal burner and it was one of my worst ever golfing decisions.
		
Click to expand...

I've always liked the idea of fractional clubs but have never seen a 3/4 before, my Bobby Lockes are 1 1/2 and  3 1/2.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 9, 2017)

Snelly said:



			I don't think JD's post is particularly condescending and your reply perhaps suggests your answer to the question of how much to pay for a driver is rather a lot?  

My maximum would be under Â£150.   Nearer Â£100 I reckon.  My current driver, a Cobra Bio Cell, is the most expensive I have ever bought and it was about Â£115 I think.   A lovely club.

I agree with the sentiments of the OP, anyone paying sums approaching Â£400 for a driver must be very rich, a bit daft, deluded or gullible. All of which are fine of course.

Just wait until your driver of choice goes in the bargain bin and buy it then. Common sense really. All these new clubs really are the emperors new clothes.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for those words of wisdom, 

I paid over Â£400 once, Charity Auction for H4H to get fitted for Titleist Driver, although what I am willing to pay is irrelevant to you or anybody else.

Do you or the op live by that principle for everything in your life? Never paid what would seem to some a lot of money for something and those people thinking that you were either rich, a bit daft, deluded or gullible.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 9, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Thanks for those words of wisdom, 

I paid over Â£400 once, Charity Auction for H4H to get fitted for Titleist Driver, although what I am willing to pay is irrelevant to you or anybody else.

Do you or the op live by that principle for everything in your life? Never paid what would seem to some a lot of money for something and those people thinking that you were either rich, a bit daft, deluded or gullible.
		
Click to expand...

This for me as well, each to their own, talk about stereotypicaling people with that attitude.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 10, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Thanks for those words of wisdom, 

I paid over Â£400 once, Charity Auction for H4H to get fitted for Titleist Driver, although what I am willing to pay is irrelevant to you or anybody else.

Do you or the op live by that principle for everything in your life? Never paid what would seem to some a lot of money for something and those people thinking that you were either rich, a bit daft, deluded or gullible.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I do live by that principle - I have never paid a huge amount of money for something that would make absolutely sod all difference to the part of my life it was associated with.  That said, I did once buy a fly fishing rod for Â£1000 which to some would seem ridiculous and it certainly did not help me to catch more fish.  It is however, a thing of exquisite beauty, timeless and will be handed down to my children when I kick the bucket.  Unlike a Â£500 driver. 

It is not the amount of money that is the issue here anyway.   Rather, it is the difference the driver makes to your handicap or driving distance (just about sweet FA) relative to alternative options that just 18 months earlier, were considered a panacea for all driving woes. 

If you tested 10 2 year old drivers against your latest Titleist, I bet you would find one that was it's equal or better and it would only cost Â£50. 

You crack on though love, I don't care in the slightest about how you or BrianM spend your money.  I am making a point to the wider audience which is, buying a driver for Â£500 is daft relative to what it brings to your game and relative to the other options available. Doesn't mean anyone should not buy one.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2017)

I recently bought my Ping G15 second hand, so it was only about Â£60 plus postage. I wouldn't want to spend more than Â£100 on a driver, because I doubt I could see the value - I'd be surprised if there's a driver in existence that could make _me _drive well. Even if I really wanted one of the new fangled expensive ones I'd look to get it second hand and save some of that cost.


----------



## Lambchops (Apr 10, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			I recently bought my Ping G15 second hand, so it was only about Â£60 plus postage. I wouldn't want to spend more than Â£100 on a driver, because I doubt I could see the value - I'd be surprised if there's a driver in existence that could make _me _drive well. Even if I really wanted one of the new fangled expensive ones I'd look to get it second hand and save some of that cost.
		
Click to expand...

Towards the end of last year I picked up a Cobra Amp D Driver on Ebay for about 60quid delivered - I'm still there or thereabouts on the longest drive comp holes in our competitions. To me Golfs a hobby that gets me out of the house and away from the wife and kids for a few hours - I'm not good enough to worry about having the latest gear or how it will supposedly improve my game


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2017)

Lambchops said:



			Towards the end of last year I picked up a Cobra Amp D Driver on Ebay for about 60quid delivered - I'm still there or thereabouts on the longest drive comp holes in our competitions. To me Golfs a hobby that gets me out of the house and away from the wife and kids for a few hours - I'm not good enough to worry about having the latest gear or how it will supposedly improve my game
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I agree, I just want some clubs I can use to a reasonable degree, and I don't think it should cost 300-400 quid to get that.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 10, 2017)

As a realist (or pragmatist, take your pick), I know that improvement comes from within, and therefore spending massive amounts on a driver will only make my wife angry and won't make my game improve.
I spent about Â£100 on my G20 driver a year or two ago and it is still there or thereabouts with regards to my fellow competitors on a Saturday morning.  
I can afford to pay more, but I know in real terms it would make very little difference to my game.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2017)

Snelly said:



			Yes I do live by that principle - I have never paid a huge amount of money for something that would make absolutely sod all difference to the part of my life it was associated with.  That said, I did once buy a fly fishing rod for Â£1000 which to some would seem ridiculous and it certainly did not help me to catch more fish.  It is however, a thing of exquisite beauty, timeless and will be handed down to my children when I kick the bucket.  Unlike a Â£500 driver. 

It is not the amount of money that is the issue here anyway.   Rather, it is the difference the driver makes to your handicap or driving distance (just about sweet FA) relative to alternative options that just 18 months earlier, were considered a panacea for all driving woes. 

If you tested 10 2 year old drivers against your latest Titleist, I bet you would find one that was it's equal or better and it would only cost Â£50. 

You crack on though love, I don't care in the slightest about how you or BrianM spend your money.  I am making a point to the wider audience which is, buying a driver for Â£500 is daft relative to what it brings to your game and relative to the other options available. Doesn't mean anyone should not buy one.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: A thousand pound stick is a thing of beauty :rofl: Classic! I'm sure that's how you justified to yourself, difference to me I don't need anyone to justify or attempt to belittle people into how they spend your or their money.

I'm sure if someone is buying a new car they may wish to pay for extras or a superior model, are they daft or gullible? I'm sure the inferior model or a second hand model would still get them from a to b.

You agreed in your first reply the op was a slight bit condescending and I just don't get why you have to insult or judge people you've never met.

I clearly remember you getting upset when people commented on your change of heart over custom fitting, to the point were you disappeared for a while. They were simply confused over were you stood.

Finally, is the Â£400 Driver now Â£500? And will it be Â£600 in your next post?


----------



## Snelly (Apr 10, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			:rofl: A thousand pound stick is a thing of beauty :rofl: Classic! I'm sure that's how you justified to yourself, difference to me I don't need anyone to justify or attempt to belittle people into how they spend your or their money.

I'm sure if someone is buying a new car they may wish to pay for extras or a superior model, are they daft or gullible? I'm sure the inferior model or a second hand model would still get them from a to b.

You agreed in your first reply the op was a slight bit condescending and I just don't get why you have to insult or judge people you've never met.

I clearly remember you getting upset when people commented on your change of heart over custom fitting, to the point were you disappeared for a while. They were simply confused over were you stood.

Finally, is the Â£400 Driver now Â£500? And will it be Â£600 in your next post?
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't judging you but now I am........


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2017)

Snelly said:



			I wasn't judging you but now I am........
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## cliveb (Apr 10, 2017)

It's my 60th birthday soon and my wife said she would get me a new driver.
We decided we would be prepared for pay whatever it took to get a significant improvement.
That's right - if it had to be a Â£430 Epic, then so be it.

So... I've just come back from a driver fitting. Tried an M2, Ping G SF & LS, Epic & Sub-Zero.
And you know what? Gained no more than 15 yards over my existing MX700. Just not worth it.

That's a big wad of cash saved, but my wife still has a problem over what to get for my birthday.


----------



## hovis (Apr 10, 2017)

i still cant get over the new tm irons costing Â£1500!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2017)

hovis said:



			i still cant get over the new tm irons costing Â£1500!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Which ones are they ?

You can get the new ones for Â£820 or the tour version for Â£1100


----------



## hovis (Apr 10, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which ones are they ?

You can get the new ones for Â£820 or the tour version for Â£1100
		
Click to expand...

the p750 3 to pw with dg shaft.   the only tm iron i have liked.  never mind


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 10, 2017)

My new (used) driver arrived today. 
Callaway Xhot,project X stiff shaft,all in good nick. 
Â£39 ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 10, 2017)

Over the last two years I've probably paid more for clubs than ever before.  However I had been storing money in the Pro Shop account telling the family to just put money there rather than buying something I don't want.  So it's allowed me to get new kit without breaking my bank.  
So this year I paid more than I've ever paid before for a driver when I bought a new Callaway XR16 (20% off in the Pro Shop). 
I have to say that in terms of accuracy it's the best driver I've had.  Distance I think it's a little longer too but you can't really tell till you get in to the summer. 
However, the driver it replaced was a Â£40 Benross Hot Speed 2 (as new from the Scottish Golf Show) that was a damned good performer.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2017)

Snelly said:



			Yes I do live by that principle - I have never paid a huge amount of money for something that would make absolutely sod all difference to the part of my life it was associated with.  That said, I did once buy a fly fishing rod for Â£1000 which to some would seem ridiculous and it certainly did not help me to catch more fish.  It is however, a thing of exquisite beauty, timeless and will be handed down to my children when I kick the bucket.  Unlike a Â£500 driver. 

It is not the amount of money that is the issue here anyway.   Rather, it is the difference the driver makes to your handicap or driving distance (just about sweet FA) relative to alternative options that just 18 months earlier, were considered a panacea for all driving woes. 

If you tested 10 2 year old drivers against your latest Titleist, I bet you would find one that was it's equal or better and it would only cost Â£50. 

You crack on though love, I don't care in the slightest about how you or BrianM spend your money.  I am making a point to the wider audience which is, buying a driver for Â£500 is daft relative to what it brings to your game and relative to the other options available. Doesn't mean anyone should not buy one.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but Â£1k on a fishing rod you already said won't help catch more fish is no different to those paying full price for the later driver incarnation, and I'm sure if you ask them beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I don't see how you can separate the two and think it merely makes your superior attitude on the subject look silly


----------



## Snelly (Apr 10, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry but Â£1k on a fishing rod you already said won't help catch more fish is no different to those paying full price for the later driver incarnation, and I'm sure if you ask them beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I don't see how you can separate the two and think it merely makes your superior attitude on the subject look silly
		
Click to expand...

i could explain the difference (in fact I thought I had) in easy to understand language but regrettably, have very little tolerance for the hard of learning.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 10, 2017)

Snelly said:



			i could explain the difference (in fact I thought I had) in easy to understand language but regrettably, have very little tolerance for the hard of learning.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you had as well. Completely different kettle fish imo.


----------



## Slab (Apr 11, 2017)

Â£199.99


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2017)

Snelly said:



			I could explain the difference in easy to understand language but regrettably, have very little tolerance for the hard of learning.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## mikeb4 (Apr 11, 2017)

300


----------



## GeeJay (Apr 11, 2017)

I paid Â£70 for my current driver (Wilson Staff Shockwave). For some reason it suits my swing and goes better or as well as anything else I've tried. 

If I break it (been there, done that, ended up with another one the same), I've no idea how much I'd pay for a replacement or indeed what I'd be looking for. Probably no more than Â£200 though. I don't have the swing/talent/desire to make spending more on a driver worthwhile.

On the other hand if someone else wants to play with the latest super duper magic wand and is happy to fork out for the privilege, good luck to them. I hope they enjoy their purchase.


----------



## hovis (Apr 11, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry but Â£1k on a fishing rod you already said won't help catch more fish is no different to those paying full price for the later driver incarnation, and I'm sure if you ask them beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I don't see how you can separate the two and think it merely makes your superior attitude on the subject look silly
		
Click to expand...

buying a Â£400 driver that makes sod all difference and a 1k rod that doesn't catch more fish are not comparable.  it would be more like you saying you spent 1k on custom scotty cameron.  your not going to hole more puts but its a special item built specifically for you.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2017)

hovis said:



			buying a Â£400 driver that makes sod all difference and a 1k rod that doesn't catch more fish are not comparable.  it would be more like you saying you spent 1k on custom scotty cameron.  your not going to hole more puts but its a special item built specifically for you.
		
Click to expand...

Snelly didn't say his fishing rod was special built or specifically made for him, he said it was exquistley beautiful and timeless.
If he'd of bought it as an investment, then I totally get it, just like investing in some Golf memorabilla, but he used it and it made no difference, therefore, he bought a fishing rod for a grand and it didn't improve his fishing, why even risk using it if you intended to pass it onto your children? I've no reason to doubt him, but maybe by claiming it's exquistly beautiful and timeless is the only way he can put his mind at rest spending so much on a piece of fishing gear that didn't help.


----------



## hovis (Apr 11, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Snelly didn't say his fishing rod was special built or specifically made for him, he said it was exquistley beautiful and timeless.
If he'd of bought it as an investment, then I totally get it, just like investing in some Golf memorabilla, but he used it and it made no difference, therefore, he bought a fishing rod for a grand and it didn't improve his fishing, why even risk using it if you intended to pass it onto your children? I've no reason to doubt him, but maybe by claiming it's exquistly beautiful and timeless is the only way he can put his mind at rest spending so much on a piece of fishing gear that didn't help.
		
Click to expand...

i guarantee it was custom built for a grand!   how many fish you catch doesn't justify the expense of the rod.  i have very expensive fishing rods and they do nothing to catch me more fish.  the same way a farari doesn't get you to work any different to a vauxhall.    one is just a much nicer car to drive.  they both give you the same outcome.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Snelly didn't say his fishing rod was special built or specifically made for him, he said it was exquistley beautiful and timeless.
If he'd of bought it as an investment, then I totally get it, just like investing in some Golf memorabilla, but he used it and it made no difference, therefore, he bought a fishing rod for a grand and it didn't improve his fishing, why even risk using it if you intended to pass it onto your children? I've no reason to doubt him, but maybe by claiming it's exquistly beautiful and timeless is the only way he can put his mind at rest spending so much on a piece of fishing gear that didn't help.
		
Click to expand...

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder anyway. I'm sure a few people on here think their driver is beautiful and timeless as well.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2017)

hovis said:



			i guarantee it was custom built for a grand!   how many fish you catch doesn't justify the expense of the rod.  i have very expensive fishing rods and they do nothing to catch me more fish.  the same way a farari doesn't get you to work any different to a vauxhall.    one is just a much nicer car to drive.  they both give you the same outcome.
		
Click to expand...

I'm more inclined to think it wasn't custom built and was more likely a vintage rod, custom built items don't tend to hold the value.

So somebody going for a custom Driver fitting costing xx amount is seen as possibly gullible etc, but they may have the exact same feeling holding that Driver as the person holding the fishing rod, and I have no issue with either person, just think it's wrong for one of them to critisize the other.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Beauty is in the eye of the beholder anyway. I'm sure a few people on here think their driver is beautiful and timeless as well. 

Click to expand...

:thup: possible.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 11, 2017)

I spent Â£509 on my Titleist 915 custom fitted with a Graphite Design shaft which was a Â£175 uplift. It's the same shaft that Tiger uses although I'm better off the tee than he is   The reason I paid that much is that I was able to get a brand new M1 via a friend at staff price (Â£90!!) which I didn't get on with and sold on the bay for a couple of hundred quid profit so that part financed the 915. Would I have ordinarily spent >Â£500......in a word, no. 

What people spend their disposable income on is entirely up to them. I just don't get why people spend Â£8 every day on a packet of fags. 3 months worth of that is a very nice brand new set of irons. If someone came on here and said they buy a new set of Â£700 irons every 3 months there would be a load of people questioning his sanity but nobody blinks twice when someone says they smoke 20 a day. I don't smoke and drink very little so a lot of my disposable income gets spent on my hobbies.


Now, anyone know any good deals just now on a set of Muiras?


----------



## hovis (Apr 11, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I'm more inclined to think it wasn't custom built and was more likely a vintage rod, custom built items don't tend to hold the value.

So somebody going for a custom Driver fitting costing xx amount is seen as possibly gullible etc, but they may have the exact same feeling holding that Driver as the person holding the fishing rod, and I have no issue with either person, just think it's wrong for one of them to critisize the other.
		
Click to expand...

no, no.  fishermen are gullible too!


----------



## Snelly (Apr 11, 2017)

It was this....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HARDY-COM...655802?hash=item23806062fa:g:y78AAOSw4A5Yzmfy

I bought it in 2002 and it has given me hours of pleasure and been all over the world with me.  It is a hand-made, travel fly rod, top quality reel and associated leather travel cases for all the components.

I would never sell it and it will be my son or daughters when I am too old to go fly fishing anymore. It is no longer in production and to every fly fisherman that has ever seen it, a really lovely thing to own.

In my view, it is not really comparable to the latest driver that will be replaced within a year or two.

 I wish I hadn't mentioned it - not a very good example to illustrate my point anyway.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 11, 2017)

GeeJay said:



			On the other hand if someone else wants to play with the latest super duper magic wand and is happy to fork out for the privilege, good luck to them. I hope they enjoy their purchase.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.  My issue is with someone saying they have done it because it will improve their golf.  It won't.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm off to St Ives at the end of the month to get CF'd for a new driver and 3 wood.
Using my club pro's stock of shafts I added distance off the tee using the 917 against my 915 driver, but his opinion was that the expert fitters, with all the correct stock, could get even more distance out of the club. Without reducing spin to the extent that I lose all control (like happened with my SLDR).
So if they can add significant distance I will buy the club, no matter the cost.

I recently advised a friend look at either 2nd hand Ping/Tm clubs or new Benross, MD GOlf or Tour Edge clubs, as he wanted something suitable but not too expensive - he has a wife and kids, whereas I don't!

Value for money is an entirely personal thing.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2017)

Snelly said:



			It was this....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HARDY-COM...655802?hash=item23806062fa:g:y78AAOSw4A5Yzmfy

I bought it in 2002 and it has given me hours of pleasure and been all over the world with me.  It is a hand-made, travel fly rod, top quality reel and associated leather travel cases for all the components.

I would never sell it and it will be my son or daughters when I am too old to go fly fishing anymore. It is no longer in production and to every fly fisherman that has ever seen it, a really lovely thing to own.

In my view, it is not really comparable to the latest driver that will be replaced within a year or two.

 I wish I hadn't mentioned it - not a very good example to illustrate my point anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely is a thing of beauty and quality. :thup:

Regardless of cost, as you say it's given you hours of pleasure and to me that's the most important part.


----------



## DRW (Apr 11, 2017)

OMG did I read that right Â£1000 on a bit of a wooden stick, could have given you some old branch that had fallen off a tree and saved you the money :lol:

Spend whatever you like on whatever you like, I personally think, as whom am I to judge what you spend your money on.

Had a good old chuckle at this thread, cheers to bringing a smile to my face:thup:


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Apr 11, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			OMG did I read that right Â£1000 on a bit of a wooden stick, could have given you some old branch that had fallen off a tree and saved you the money :lol:

*Spend whatever you like on whatever you like, I personally think, as whom am I to judge what you spend your money on.*

Had a good old chuckle at this thread, cheers to bringing a smile to my face:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Fully endorse this view, Darren!

I recently purchased an expensive nice new shiny and am very pleased with it. It goes a bit further than the old one and is a bit straighter - that's my story and I'm sticking to it. I did spend a while testing the current market options as a driver has to last me ~5 yrs and this came out best for me with a 23 yard improvement on my old one (a mean calculated from 30 shots for those of a statistical bent) but it's no guarantee to help whatsoever. It is VERY shiny though. I'd imagine Ken Brown's putting book I'm currently reading would be much better value at improving my lot but it's not very macho...

All said, I still love the thing and look forward to every shot with it. I am lucky enough to have made the purchase following a recent share sale and after making a nice contribution to jr's university fund and a little something for the wonderful and patient Mrs C I was able to treat myself. It was indulgent and won't help anyone else in the world but I'm not perfect and ok with it on a basic level.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 11, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Absolutely is a thing of beauty and quality. :thup:

Regardless of cost, as you say it's given you hours of pleasure and to me that's the most important part.
		
Click to expand...

This 
i paid Â£1000 for my guitar but it will last me for life.


----------



## GeeJay (Apr 12, 2017)

clubchamp98 said:



			This 
i paid Â£1000 for my guitar but it will last me for life.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean.

I've had a Gibson Les Paul Standard since 2002. It was a lot more expensive than the excellent Epiphone Les Paul it replaced.

The Gibson didn't make me a better guitarist. It is a better instrument though. It feels great, has excellent tone, is still worth at least what I paid for it which is irrelevant as I will keep it forever.

In 2015 I bought a Taylor 414CE, a lot more expensive than the Simon & Patrick that I've had and enjoyed for 20-yrs. Again the Taylor is a much better instrument. My playing standard doesn't really warrant me having it, but I enjoy playing it very much.


----------



## Junior (Apr 12, 2017)

I think the issue here is sentiment, and what people attach it too. Whether it be watches, guitars, fly fishing rods or golf clubs.
   ã€€
I get what Snelly is saying as its hard for me to attach sentiment to a Â£400 TM M1 driver in the knowledge that i'm not going to have it forever and it's not really improve my game.  However,  I can to a watch that irrespective of the cost I wouldn't sell for 100 times what its worth.  That said, people are free to spend their hard earned on whatever they wish, for whatever reason they wish, so crack on .....It's not that I have ever wasted money on golf clubs before :rofl:


----------



## drdel (Apr 12, 2017)

Golf is a leisure activity so what anyone chooses to spend is going to vary - no-one has any right to question the amount a fellow golfer spends. 

If it's down to cash stay indoors.


----------



## Piece (Apr 12, 2017)

To the original OP, I'd pay what I like for a driver. Bugger what anyone else says.

I remember paying Â£600-odd for a Precision Golf custom driver around 6 years ago. Madness most said. I've still got it and love it. In the meantime, I bet there's many who have changed drivers mulitple times in this period, continually buying last year's model at a reduced rate, but over the time, probably spending in total a lot more than I did!


----------



## Sheffieldhacker (Apr 12, 2017)

I tried the epic sub zero over my x2hot, brought my spin and flight down but the shaft was also 10 grams heavier in the epic so that will have done more than the face. Was about 13 yards difference, is it worth 400 quid for that? Not so sure yet


----------



## SteveJay (Apr 12, 2017)

Snelly said:



			It was this....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HARDY-COM...655802?hash=item23806062fa:g:y78AAOSw4A5Yzmfy

I bought it in 2002 and it has given me hours of pleasure and been all over the world with me.  It is a hand-made, travel fly rod, top quality reel and associated leather travel cases for all the components.

I would never sell it and it will be my son or daughters when I am too old to go fly fishing anymore. It is no longer in production and to every fly fisherman that has ever seen it, a really lovely thing to own.

In my view, it is not really comparable to the latest driver that will be replaced within a year or two.

 I wish I hadn't mentioned it - not a very good example to illustrate my point anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Good for you, as an angler too I can relate to this, and in fact there are similarities between angling and golf in terms of equipment - indeed certain types of gear do help catch more, in the same way as certain clubs make golf slightly easier.

If you are a match angler then the gear you need would be probably 3 times the cost of a set of good clubs. A 14 metre pole, which is a necessity to compete in most matches, starts at around Â£500 for an entry level model with most good ones between Â£1500-2000 and top end closer to Â£5k.

Difference however, is that winning matches can pay good returns unlike golf, although the costs are higher as there are far more "disposable/renewable" items unlike golf where it is generally only balls and maybe gloves that need regular replacement.


----------



## IainP (May 23, 2017)

See the new Epic irons are out, just a little pricey....


----------



## BomberSRL (May 24, 2017)

IainP said:



			See the new Epic irons are out, just a little pricey....
		
Click to expand...

Saw this today! INSANE for a normal brand. I do not know how these are justified - i would assume this will bump up second hand iron costs too. As what other choice do you have if you don't want to fork out for this. 

SRL


----------



## Imurg (May 24, 2017)

They're in addition to the normal range of irons...a few years ago they bought out the RAZR XF which were stupid money.
Don't worry - you don't have to buy them....&#128512;&#128077;


----------



## patricks148 (May 24, 2017)

GeeJay said:



			I know what you mean.

I've had a Gibson Les Paul Standard since 2002. It was a lot more expensive than the excellent Epiphone Les Paul it replaced.

The Gibson didn't make me a better guitarist. It is a better instrument though. It feels great, has excellent tone, is still worth at least what I paid for it which is irrelevant as I will keep it forever.

In 2015 I bought a Taylor 414CE, a lot more expensive than the Simon & Patrick that I've had and enjoyed for 20-yrs. Again the Taylor is a much better instrument. My playing standard doesn't really warrant me having it, but I enjoy playing it very much.
		
Click to expand...

same here.
 my Gretsch chet atkins 6122 from 1964 cost a fair whack, but is it better than an electromatic for Â£600, of course it is head and shoulders better. Same with the Rickenbacker 360 12 reissue, though there is not a similar cheaper option on that.


----------

